# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  ارتباط بیسیسم دو کامپیوتر

## mostafaserial

سلام

من میخوام دو کامپیوتر رو از طریق  درگاه کارت شبکه به هم اونم به صورت بیسیم متصل کنم

یعنی بجای اینکه با کابل شبکه به هم متصل کنم به صورت بیسیم متصل کنم 
آیا امکانش با hm-tr یا rfm 12b هست ،یعنی سرعتش جواب میده ؟
اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره  لطفا راهنمایی کنه
ممنون

----------


## M_Ali_Safdari

دوست عزیز مطلبی که فرمودید به طور کامل غیر ممکن است مخصوصآ با این ماژول.

در صورت نیاز از کارتهای wireless استفاده کنید.

----------

